# I had a customer cry today!



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

I must admit I also got choked up! Here is a before & After pix of a knife & sheath I just restored. I got a call from a lady who ask me if I would restore her Daddy's Knife - I was honored to do it. Long story short - The knife & sheath were total mess - I removed all the rust on the knife - put a mirror finished on the blade & then I aged the blade with controlled rusting - tighten up the leather handle - sanded the leather - buff the leather - Restored the sheath - I wanted this project to look 50 years old - - I had a display case in stock - I cut out some Silver & engraved it a little and added a couple of pix's of Dad - I'm very pleased with the way the project turned out - This gentleman put in his 25 years in the Navy - Retired as a LT Commander - then joint a police dept. were he served for many years but was killed in the line of duty last dec. - Tom


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom, good job. You buffed the memory of a great man. The memories on the dagger would last generations.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That looks to be extremely good work, I'd love to see it on-hand.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tom, That is a fantastic job.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I know you are just doing your job, but there are times when we get to touch other people's lives in a way far beyond what we think or know what we are doing. Thanks for scoring one for the good guys.

I don't know the Officer's name but may he rest the peace of someone who did his best for nation and state, and gave us everything he had.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful work, Tom. Your decision not to make it look brand new was a wise one. It looks like a much-used but exceptionally well cared for knife and sheath and I can understand why the lady cried. I would have, too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's just beautiful. Great job, Tom. Sometimes a person comes to the right place and finds someone who understands what is needed. That lady was fortunate indeed!


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys - it was a special project for sure - I haven't been around much or able to shoot much - to much work & not enough play - I got my Corvette Bling project about ready for the car show season - I want to engrave the wheels, not sure if I will get them done for this season - I don't have air in the shop & the heat here in Northern California will set in soon & limit my shop time to mornings & evenings - 
Tom 
www.twhudsonengraver.com


----------

